# Launch control, is it worth the risk ?



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have been pondering this recently, modern sports cars, hot hatches are becoming very popular with car manufacturers that design and install them to their cars to give their owners some added fun but at what cost ? after talking to some mates of mine and even a tyre fitter at my local ATS when I had my tracking checked earlier today, there seems to be a difference of opinion. Some say you shouldn't use launch control no more then half a dozen times as there is a risk of gearbox failure, a mate of mine thinks they're more suited to track days as the engine, drive shafts,gearbox etc have more time to do their thing over a two mile stretch where as on public roads it's not possible. What are your opinions on the pros and cons of the launch control feature? Do you have one fitted to your car? And is it worth the risk of incurring expensive repair bills. If your a mechanic then great, we will get first hand expert opinions.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't have the feature on my car and tbh I don't really see the appeal of it.

Surely the parts in the drivetrain need to be up to the job, e.g if your gearbox breaks when using it surely it becomes a warranty issue? Can you abuse launch control? I have no idea...


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

It's all a bit of a gimmick to me really, I can count on one hand the opportunities I've had on road to be able to use launch control and even then it still doesn't give as clean of a launch as just planting your foot in the 'sportiest' setting on gearboxes and traction.

Did it in a DCT 135i and the back end just snaked a bit then went, whereas just planting your foot gave some control over the delivery and you got a much cleaner launch.


I think always having that "what if?" thought in your mind is bad enough, I haven't done a full bore launch in my manual because I'm always worried that just that one time the clutch might disintegrate.


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Its a gimmick. 

I can't really see the use on track days, you form up in the pit lane and then make your way out on to track. I should imagine using launch in pit lane would be frowned upon and in any case would be pretty pointless.

I believe that some cars prevent you from doing it too often so that damage can't (shouldn't?) occur.

I would not be surprised if cars record its usage, which could be retrieved if the car is subject to a warranty claim for drivetrain failures, allowing the manufacturer to determine if the feature has been abused and potentially turn down warranty claims. 

Porsche already do this for engine over-rev situations and will refuse to extend warranties with over rev flags present in ECUs.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I probably (i don't even know) have it but obviously have never used it, having DSG and 300 horses and 4x4 i can't imagine needing it either though :devil: .


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

It definitely is much quicker than just planting your foot down. I've done it twice on mine and it makes my head go funny....

I don't plan on doing it anymore though. It's a bit of a laugh to show off to mates but definitely can't use it practically. The procedure on the Audi is pretty long winded....


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

only ever done it on a golf r wen i first started for vw. thought it was definitely quicker and certainly a big difference.
if i owned one, would i do it, yes but i guarantee i wouldn't do it many times.
the Mazda 6 mps can break the rear diff casing and mounts from repeated hard launches (uprated parts now available) so i cant imagine newer cars big that much stronger they could take it on a weekly basis, german or not!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This is commonly discussed on a few car forums i sponsor. The general consensus is it is "advised" to not do it more than half a dozen times, but no where is it written that you mustn't. Some make a point of using it as it shouldn't be a feature you pay extra for, if it is effectively in beta, and not ready for mass use


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

It comes down to basic engineering.

Some launch control systems work amazingly well (usually on proper sports cars).

But the put every component under enormous pressure. It is not really possible to say exactly what damage they cause in the long run. But it stands to reason that if it is used a lot, the useful life of those components will be significantly reduces.

Personally I would never buy a used car with launch control for this reason.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I have it on my Boxster 981 S. Never used it. I have never felt the need.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I've got one in mine , I have no desire to use it . it'll kill the clutch 

I've also got a CST button with a line through it , I have no desire to use that either , It'll kill me


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's really effective, especially on 4wd cars with an auto or double clutch box. It's really not that much different that giving a manual car high revs and dumping the clutch. 

FWD and RWD cars spin their wheels up easier. Running out of grip takes pressure off the drivetrain. 4wd has far more grip for a launch start and all the strain goes through the mechanicals.

It's when most force is going through the transmission. It is really harsh and is applying maximum wear and tear through the system. It's not exactly going to break the car if you use it, but long term it's going to apply a lot more wear and tear than driving the car normally. Fully on launch starts isn't what I'll call normal driving. 

Quite a lot of cars all limit power and/or torque in the first couple of gears to help with grip and to take the strain of the transmission. 

If you read some of the manufacturer's manuals, they often have disclaimers for the usage of it. The Merc said about high grip tarmac, not in the wet and not on the public highway. It's also called "race start". Your warranty is invalid if you use the car for racing. So not sure how they'd look at a car that has been launched loads of times. 

I'm sure some cars only allow you to use launch control a certain amount of times before it becomes inactive.

I'd hope you'd be covered for mechanical failures, but the clutches will burn out much faster and the mechanicals will get sloppy sooner. That's just wear and tear.

The method for engaging the launch control is long winded. The A45 you have to stop with your foot hard on the brake, turn the traction control off, put the gearbox into M mode, pull both flappy paddles back at the same time, then pull the right paddle to confirm. Only then can you put your foot down. 

It is good fun though. I just wouldn't do it too often on a car I was planning to keep long term. :lol: Maybe the Merc did a few more than I would have normally. :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I think that if you did more than half-a-dozen, full revs, dropped clutch starts in a manual car, then something or other would probably break / snap / melt / crumble etc,etc

Something has to give when you are trying to convert that much engine energy into forward motion - in a split second.

Unless you have swapped out the engine for one that is much smaller than the car was designed around :lol::lol:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

As long as your car is under warranty I wouldn't worry too much about using it or in this car overusing it.

Tried it in the M135i once or twice. Waste of time :lol: It was pretty good with passengers in the back. The GTI is pretty good though.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Isn't this for some the same as the auto park feature (various names of each marque) it's there but often seldom used ?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

If it was a hire car... Yes at every set of lights.

Own car...No not a chance, Why would you ever really need it in road use. Set of traffic lights, open road in front of you....yeah right when does that happen. Set of lights, you're 10 cars back, go through them into another traffic jam.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

As cynical as it sounds I wouldn't be surprised if because it's quicker manufacturers can claim quicker 0-60 times. Let's face it, it's quicker than launching manually. 

I recall the Megane 225 phase II being fitted with launch control. Would I trust the French with that idea? Knowing it basically feathered the clutch for you.....no thanks haha 

I don't doubt it's quicker but I wouldn't do a full on start manually let alone allow technology to do it for me. Never have I, on the road at least has a moment where I thought, 'I need launch control!' Haha


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

182_Blue said:


> I probably (i don't even know) have it but obviously have never used it, having DSG and 300 horses and 4x4 i can't imagine needing it either though :devil: .


Got a similar set up to your in our Audi, it's a bit of a secret but it does do it. Yours is surely enough of a beast WITHOUT using it!?!?

I used it once just to see what the fuss was about and it was rubbish. Didn't seem any quicker than just planting my foot in the carpet.

Never seen the point in it really, if you need launch control then you're probably not a good enough driver to use the car to it's potential.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Also, I remember one of my colleagues worked for porsche and apparently they needed servicing after 3 launches!!!

Just goes to show the stress it puts on everything.

Your choice...


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

JMorty said:


> Got a similar set up to your in our Audi, it's a bit of a secret but it does do it. Yours is surely enough of a beast WITHOUT using it!?!?
> 
> I used it once just to see what the fuss was about and it was rubbish. Didn't seem any quicker than just planting my foot in the carpet.
> 
> Never seen the point in it really, if you need launch control then you're probably not a good enough driver to use the car to it's potential.


You sure yours definitely has it...its very noticeable in my S5.

My salesman did it on a demonstrator S5 to show me...who knows how many more times it was time before/after that! If the wear and tear is that bad, you can bet I won't be buying a demonstrator car off Audi...!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

GTR has warranty void if used i thought, problem is if your not supposed to use it more thn a dozen times say, and you buy a second hand golf R do you ask how many times it been used or does the car tell you?


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

alan hanson said:


> GTR has warranty void if used i thought, problem is if your not supposed to use it more thn a dozen times say, and you buy a second hand golf R do you ask how many times it been used or does the car tell you?


You are right but it was only the first incarnation of the 35's that gave you Launch control, but voided your warranty if used... And of course is logged by the computermabob so Nissan knew straight away. Remember it being a hot topic on the GTR forum for quite some time. Not sure what it is on newer MY cars now.


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

There's a train of thought that if the car is put into a "launch mode" then at least the car knows what's about to happen. That way it can set the suspension, transmission, engine and clutch settings optimal for the impending onslaught. (if adjustable)

The upcoming Focus RS for example doesn't even have a counter for launch mode and doesn't effect warranty at all so you can use it all day if you wish. The manufacturer deems it as "within the capability of the car" and is a feature to be used if required.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

The car components are designed to take the stress of the launch but not sure how well they are designed for fatigue at that level. As in a launch should not do any damage on its own but using it over and over again may do. Hard to say really as all cars are different 

Imo I'd have it if I had a car worth having it on. Not that's it would get used much mind you but would like the choice 

My mate used to have an evo 6 running something silly like 500bhp, on launch it sounded the absolute nuts. Good fun at car shows and santa pod etc. Wouldn't get used on the road obviously


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Got launch control on the M135i, to be honest I haven't tried it once.
I will be when the weather gets a bit better though to see what the fuss is about. Haven;t really been in many situations where I could have used it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

AdamC said:


> Got launch control on the M135i, to be honest I haven't tried it once.
> I will be when the weather gets a bit better though to see what the fuss is about. Haven;t really been in many situations where I could have used it.


We would all love to know what your thoughts are when ever you get to try it.


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Used it twice last year, and intend to use it no more than once or twice again in the summer. Tons of fun (much better than a "standard" hot start), and if used sensibly and according to manufacturers guidance, it shouldn't seriously damage the car beyond the expected wear and tear.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

f4780y said:


> Used it twice last year, and intend to use it no more than once or twice again in the summer. Tons of fun (much better than a "standard" hot start), and if used sensibly and according to manufacturers guidance, it shouldn't seriously damage the car beyond the expected wear and tear.


How did you get to use it fella? I mean with all the heavy traffic we get and traffic lights not to mention a not long enough road before you hit a junction, or was it performed down a country lane where is quieter?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

alan hanson said:


> GTR has warranty void if used i thought, problem is if your not supposed to use it more thn a dozen times say, and you buy a second hand golf R do you ask how many times it been used or does the car tell you?


When I was looking at V10 M6s I found out that the number of times launch control has been used is logged.

Not sure if all car me do it but apparently that era M5/M6 do.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

My Audi S4 Saloon has it & when I have enough miles on the clock, yes, *I WILL* be using it ! 

Instructions 'how to' are right there in the Owners Manual/Handbook 










All Audi cars from 2013 have had any limited no. of LC's removed (it used to be 200) If the gearbox heats up the car will tell you and you won't be able to then LC. There was a limit apparently on the 1st RS4 Avants but it was before LC was hugely publisised and it wasn't in the owners manual


----------



## joshAudiS1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Alex_225 said:


> When I was looking at V10 M6s I found out that the number of times launch control has been used is logged.
> 
> Not sure if all car me do it but apparently that era M5/M6 do.


Remember a few years back on collection my dad's F430 that the dealer mentioned the computer logged each use. In fact I would go as far to say he urged him from not trying it out - those early automated manuals would need a new clutch after a handful of launches (£12k a go) ... safe to say it was never used till the week before handing it over on trade in (after trade in inspection) :devil:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Bristle Hound said:


> My Audi S4 Saloon has it & when I have enough miles on the clock, yes, *I WILL* be using it !
> 
> Instructions 'how to' are right there in the Owners Manual/Handbook
> 
> ...


Surely following this sequence you would have been better just pressing the loud pedal....you would have at least a 5 second head start


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Done a few launches in my RS now : it's great fun and not a sniff of clutch.


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

I've used it once on my E46 BM but any more than a hand full and the clutch is done for so it just not worth doing for me. it is quick but than on a SMG gear box as you cannot rev it normally unless it in launch mode.


----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

I think it depends on the car on whether it is needed or not, I was watching this on YouTube the other day showing a slow mo of the new 991 turbo s using it's launch control, if nothing else it shows the forces it is dealing with when you see that back wheel actually start getting power, now I'm sure the car is up to the job but.... I'm not sure how it would fair when it's say ten years old and has been "launched" gods knows how many times.


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Have it, used it, not a lot off difference, other than it holds revs nicely when paused. 
mines Panamera Hybrid so, even in sport plus mode i sit in silence waiting the go light, so in launch mode engines poised and ready, and some noise.

I heard with Porsche can use as many times as you want without issue.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Launched my Audi S4 using LC back in May

Found the flatest, straightest, quietest national speed limit road I could to do it
Standard 2015 S4 saloon. No mods. Running Shell normal fuel
Only me in the car. Outside temp. 17 degrees C. Between 1/2 & 1/4 tank of fuel
Used this app on my iPhone to time it
http://www.appdecide.com/app/ios/g-tac-free/305409405/

*4.85s 0-60mph
0.95g max*

'Twas brutal but great fun!

Now the search is on to find a longer stretch to do the 0-100mph & the standing 1/4 mile
Will have to be a 'private' road of course


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

There is a very good video about launch control i have on Facebook, that if i can find it i will post up here. Bear no relation to this thread but might give people a giggle.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Here you go :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> Launched my Audi S4 using LC back in May
> 
> Found the flatest, straightest, quietest national speed limit road I could to do it
> Standard 2015 S4 saloon. No mods. Running Shell normal fuel
> ...


How accurate do you think a phone app is?

I downloaded the highest rated one for my phone. I'm using a Galaxy S7 edge now.

I did a couple of starts from tick over. This is where BMW get 0-60mph from. Surprisingly I managed the exact book time of 4.8 secs two times in a row.

I tried launch control, which I don't like in the M235i, it felt faster but there was too much wheelspin. 4.8secs dropped to low 4s.

I think the fastest way to start the M235i is brake boosting and being in manual mode changing gears a little earlier than when in auto sport mode. The starts are much faster and changing gear at the right time helps to.

However the results aren't believable at all. 3 times I did what I'd consider was about as good as it could get.

The app reckons I'm doing 0-60mph in 3.0secs. :lol:

30-50mph is 1.3/1.4secs.



I can safely say 3.0 secs is not accurate.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Ha! Yea I've driven one (so close to buying one actually!) and it was quick...but not 3secs quick!

BH have you had a chance to do a 0-60 without the LC? Still really intrigued about the difference. Usually its pretty big on the turbo cars, but curious whether its that big on a supercharged car?

Although if the app isn't reliable then it doesn't really matter


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

DrEskimo said:


> Ha! Yea I've driven one (so close to buying one actually!) and it was quick...but not 3secs quick!
> 
> BH have you had a chance to do a 0-60 without the LC? Still really intrigued about the difference. Usually its pretty big on the turbo cars, but curious whether its that big on a supercharged car?
> 
> Although if the app isn't reliable then it doesn't really matter


3.0 secs to 60mph is very, very fast. Only a few cars car really do that and require a lot of grip to manage it.

I see people have logged 4.3/4.4 secs accurately for the M235i with standard power.

Using the same app I logged a quarter mile at 12.4secs at 109.5mph.

109mph is actually about right, 12.4sec probably a bit faster. It should manage higher 12s, so knocking 0.4/0.5 secs off that is a big ask.

I'll maybe try Crail if I have a spare weekend. There was a M235i there last weekend managing 108mph terminals. His 60ft times were rubbish, Crail is a poor surface, and the guy only managed lower 13s due to that.


----------



## Daytona675 (Apr 13, 2016)

I use mine all the time in my S3, and think it makes a massive difference - there's a slight delay with the DSG gear box from planting the pedal to actually moving. Plus the popping from the exhaust whilst it holds at 4000rpm is awesome!
I only do about 6000 miles a year and will be giving it back after 3 years for a new one, so why not! If you aren't supposed to use it why would it be fitted and mentioned in the log book?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kerr said:


> 3.0 secs to 60mph is very, very fast. Only a few cars car really do that and require a lot of grip to manage it.
> 
> I see people have logged 4.3/4.4 secs accurately for the M235i with standard power.
> 
> ...


I managed to have a little pop at Crail last weekend.

It was busy so only managed a few runs and never nailed one. The grip is really poor at Crail and is hard for FWD and RWD cars. It suits 4WD cars to give a little slip and not to bog down.

3 times I made a 13.2, with 13.201 the quickest and 110mph terminal speeds.

I didn't try launch control and I always used manual. I wish I had enough runs to compare and see.

A little more grip and I'd see 12s like I thought.

I beat a BMW 335d with the 420bhp Ecotec tuning package, a tuned E46 M3 and even a new Audi RS3. He was slow off the start and the RS3 isn't as fast as the M235i on the move.

The guy was begging me to tell him my car was tuned, which it isn't.


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

I have never used the feature and I've also interrogated the gearbox ECU to see if there have been any launches recorded on my RS4 (zero recorded). 

Yet I'm awaiting my 2nd gearbox replacement and at £15k fitted, it's certainly food for thought!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Apologies for the late replies guys
The thread has just popped up again with the new reply


Kerr said:


> How accurate do you think a phone app is?


I have no way of telling, but the figures I'm getting a very consistent with Audi's claims and other S4 owners figures


DrEskimo said:


> BH have you had a chance to do a 0-60 without the LC? Still really intrigued about the difference. Usually its pretty big on the turbo cars, but curious whether its that big on a supercharged car?


Not yet but I'm hoping to in the near future  


Surrey Sam said:


> I have never used the feature and I've also interrogated the gearbox ECU to see if there have been any launches recorded on my RS4 (zero recorded).
> 
> Yet I'm awaiting my 2nd gearbox replacement and at £15k fitted, it's certainly food for thought!


I hear what your saying Sam, but Audi have put it in the Owner's Manual so I find it hard to see how they could have any comeback TBH

The s-tronic gearbox's for the S4 are £10k fitted (I'm told) but I'm still in the Audi warranty period so not to worried, at the moment :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Did the best of 3 launches today using Launch Control on my S4
All three 0-60mph times were under 5 seconds, the best being -
*4.82 seconds !*

To make things as accurate as I could I used the same road & the same iPhone app as I did in my previous LC experience -
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5169565&postcount=37
Only difference to above was that it was 2 degrees C warmer today

Still find it mighty impressive ! :thumb:


----------



## Deadshot (May 23, 2017)

About 10 years ago I was with guy Martin in a M3 CLS and he said BMW told him he only had 3 goes before it would have to go in for service 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

K777mk2 said:


> Have it, used it, not a lot off difference, other than it holds revs nicely when paused.
> mines Panamera Hybrid so, even in sport plus mode i sit in silence waiting the go light, so in launch mode engines poised and ready, and some noise.
> 
> I heard with Porsche can use as many times as you want without issue.


+1. I've never been told that it breaks the car (although I have had a gearbox radiator failure).

But it is hard to see how the feature can be used in anger on public roads in the UK.

I have used it only once in my Panamera S. I was held up by the aftermath of an accident on a derestricted stretch of autobahn, but at the head of the queue. As the police prepared to open the road, buttons were pressed. According to my (terrified) passenger, German plod apparently not best pleased when they gave the all clear and yours truly went 0-60 in 4.5 seconds (and near VMAX in just over 12 IIRC) in a very straight line:driver:, nor by the 911 who had had the same idea...but no laws were being broken.

Peter


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I am utterly disinterested in launch control or caning the engine or drivetrain from a stand still. It is not done on trackdays and I see utterly no use for it on the public road.

People need to stop focusing on 0-60 times, they are utterly irrelevant, and 'beating' another driver in such a situation is about as great as saying you are able to turn on a light switch faster.

It cannot be mechanically sympathetic for a lot of cars and I would not use it on any car so equipped. If you want to see a demonstration of potency, do it at a rolling start from about 60mph on the dual carriage way, anything less than that and you might as well be asleep in my book. Throw some bends into it as well and we will see who has the minerals.

I have been fortunate enough to drive a lot of serious metal, when you are in such machinery, all thoughts of driving like you are on a drag strip evaporate. It is unnecessary. Far better to overtake people like their hand brake is left on a bit further along the road.

Hitting 60 in 1 second will not impress me, whether your own left foot achieved it or a computer did. It's pants. You can't tell me that harsh acceleration from standstill, particularly with today's forced induction, is not going to begin to shorten the life of all those friction surfaces in your robot manuals. It will be the same folks complaining that they need the thing overhauled at 80K because it has disintegrated.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

I've used it once on my f type in 12 months of ownership. Hardly any difference than just planting my right foot when I feel


----------

